# Slow browsing speeds, but good download speed after installing windows 8.1 pro



## G.Ashwinkumar (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi i recently installed Windows 8.1 pro x 64, in my old PC. Just after installing i installed BitDefender Total Security 2015 a few other essential softwares and started updating my system from the windows update section. The download speeds were good. And after that i opened the browsers and they are too slow, browsing speed are really bad but download speeds are ok.
I pay for the Bsnl Rs.950 plus tax plan where till the first 8Gb i get 4 mbps download speeds and then unlimited at 512 kbps.
I get an average of 25 kBps download speed( yes i exceeded the 8 gig) but browsing is really slow google takes a 1-2 minutes to load and mostly get an error message and am asked to retry.

Is it because of some error with my Windows 8.1 or why exactly is this problem happening. And since i use Bsnl i also don't know if this problem is because of them. 

I've attached a pic which shows the Occupancy, SNR Margin .. those stuff so hope somebody will let me know where the problem lies and help me solve it.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 27, 2014)

the answer is pretty clear here, the bitdefender  you will have to do some tweaking after installing it. bitdefender 2015 infact does little worse than 2014 version and i didn't like the interface at all 
goto protection >>firewall>>adapters.
now set network type : home/office
stealth mode : remote
and generic : on
restart your pc and see what happens.


----------



## G.Ashwinkumar (Jul 27, 2014)

Well extremely thanks for your reply. I tried it and wow it really works as of now just after a reboot my speeds are up and good again! Lets hope it continues so. And it seems you might have tried many antivirus programs, i'm in need of a good one.The current one( Bitdefender 2015 Total Security) is just a 6 month trial from the official site. even i don't like the interface its too shabby .... and contains almost no information needed. 

Can you suggest a good Antivirus+ Antimalware+... i.e a security suite for me? 
I'm a student so i just do a lot of browsing , and at times get really horrible pendrives from friends ( full of virus) so would like a really powerful and light one!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 27, 2014)

welcome 
i was using bitdefender 2014 for a while and upgraded to 2015 just few days ago. i was quite satisfied with 2014. anyway i am not really comfortable with 2015 and it creates some sort troubles for me now. probably it may get fixed in the next few updates. but for the graphical interface, it was really a bad decision by them.
you can not say one antivirus is better than other.it depends on the virus and antivirus signatures. no antivirus can give you a complete protection.you will ahve to take some care . if you constantly keep getting viruses from those nasty pendrives, use them on ubuntu and delete viruses from there.
kaspersky,bitdefender,eset all do perform well. for a light and resource friendly antivirus, use trial version of eset smart security 7 and see how well it performs on your pc.  bitdefender and kaspersky are little heavy for any system. bitdefender uses almost 2GB of hdd space too. so it is your pick. try the trial version for few days and decide yourself the best one.


----------

